# BOB Shortfall ? I think so



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I read a lot about survival and extreme situations, a whole lot, and as someone that has been on the sharp end of the spear more than once I have gained a little more perspective about survival than the average 60 (soon to be 61 sigh) year old man and I say that not to garner any kudos or make myself anything other than what I am, a tuckered out old fart (according to numerous people)...however I digress.... I was reading an article this morning on the Survival Blog which I read every day and it was titled :

Help for the New Prepper, by Don H.

It was pretty good but as I read through it I could not help but have this little niggeling thought in the back of my lizard brain part that something was missing....and then it hit me...the one thing that many other people sometimes just don't seem to to think about...now don't think I am being arrogant because a lot of people do think about it.....and if you do then your a step ahead of me...its the very light weight, very cheap and very avaialble, Mylar Emergency Blanket. Go into any camping store, any Wally World, any army surplus or online camping supply or Amazon ebay etc. you can find them, you can buy enough to protect your whole family in time of need. And they are now available in OD and other colors if you search around.
Heres one link (I am mearly indicating this as an example not as a recomendation): 
http://www.imsplus.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=30044

An exerpt from a sample of uses found on a website:
"The idea for the Mylar blanket originated with NASA. In 1964 the organization was looking for a material that would insulate, be lightweight and very efficient. They invented the Mylar blanket (aka space blanket) and it has since been used on virtually every space mission. The shiny blanket lined the bottom of the Apollo lunar lander vehicles and, as a tribute to its usefulness, is still used today in satellites, space stations and telescopes.

While the idea had many uses for space travel, the blanket has since found many uses for preparedness and emergencies. The blanket can be used during power outages, auto breakdowns, to collect water, create shelter and more."

Very few things have the versatility of use for so little money and so little weight and space in a B.O.B. 
I don't plan to bug out, to old and wore out, but I have made sure my Grandsons know the value of these things, how to use them as more than blankets, how to use them as wind screen, to reflect heat from a very small fire back to them, how to use them to keep the rain off, these things are often overlooked as a great addition to your emergency stores and everyone serious about being prepared should have enough to go around for your family and a few extra....IMHO that is.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

One of the most interesting uses I have seen was gluing a Mylar blanket shiny side out on a piece of cardboard or paneling to make reflective camouflage like is sold here.................
http://www.ghostblind.com/


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

hiwall said:


> One of the most interesting uses I have seen was gluing a Mylar blanket shiny side out on a piece of cardboard or paneling to make reflective camouflage like is sold here.................
> http://www.ghostblind.com/


Did you see the DIY blind in person? Did it really work?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> Did you see the DIY blind in person? Did it really work?


I think it was one of the members here that did it. He had posted pictures and I have to say I was impressed. I do not remember the thread title, sorry.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

That's pretty cool. I have tons of those things laying around. Guess what I'm making this weekend.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Never thought of that! Will have to grab a bunch.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

hiwall said:


> I think it was one of the members here that did it. He had posted pictures and I have to say I was impressed. I do not remember the thread title, sorry.


Sweet! Thanks buddy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

PipLogan said:


> Did you see the DIY blind in person? Did it really work?


It works when you hold your mouth right.deer etc don't have flashlights or NVG.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> It works when you hold your mouth right.deer etc don't have flashlights or NVG.


I was thinking more for ambush purposes


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Mylar Emergency Blanket.???

One of the *first* things put in my BOB.
I have a fear of freezing right after starving! 

I watched a film when we had tv(before Nov. 2008) and the couple WITH AN INFANT!!! were on a tour in the mountains and it started to snow--they didn't follow the other cars and got lost..DUH.
The guy went for help after a day or two--the mom stayed in a cave with the baby.
Well, after 10 days they lived (I forgot how they were rescued) and both mom and dad lost their toes to frost bite.
You have no idea how many types of firestarters are in my car...and other little ways to stay warm enough not to freeze.
Hint: 5 alcohol soaked cotton balls burn for 15 minutes and stay saturated forever in ziploks.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Those instant heat packages you can get for around 50 cents per packet that last for hours and designed for lots of your body parts ie; feet, hands are a good investment especially if you live in cold climate areas as I do. Always carry handfuls in each car/truck.


----------

